# C Shock for Us....



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay wow.  The colors are AMAZING.  Nothing ashy, chalky or dirty looking.  They're SO bright, they stained my hands when I swatched them.  This has quickly become my favorite collection, Almost every color suited me so I didn't feel like there were any "last resort" products.  However, Going Bananas wasn't thrilling for me, it was a little too frosty white.


And you'll never get me to feel that blue lipstick...don't even try it.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahhh C-Shock...It is times like these that I am even more grateful for my dark skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE colour and wearing bright, bold ones. I think I'm going to buy all of the shadows apart from the Yellow one since I'm not really a fan of the colour in general. I'll pass on all of the lippies too since I don't wear lipstick. Seriously, I've been waiting for some shockingly bright colours and this collection is just what I wanted.

Yay for C-Shock!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so excited about this collection.  I'm going to the mall today!


----------



## zdazzle (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm loving this collection as well.  I didn't really like Going Bananas either...I expected it to be a much brighter yellow, but I loved the rest.  I can't wait until I get paid on Friday!!!  I finally made it to a Pro Store and fell in love with all of their pigments...Bright Fuschia is sooo pretty, along with several other bright colors.   

Have any of you tried Fire Spot from the Moonbathe collection?  How does that turn out on our skin (NW45 here)?

Yay for C-Shock!!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Daaaang, I was hoping Going Bananas would work out well. I don't have any color similar to that (ahem, with my newbie collection). 

This collection blew my mind away. I can not WAIT until I get some funds to afford to buy the majority of the e/s! Still workin' on Moonbathe.....and zdazzle, I think we need to set up a MAC day!!

LOL, what's wrong MacPixie.....you ain't down with the blue lipstick? I feel you on that, I'm bold but uhhh, that's a serious.....


----------



## zdazzle (Jun 14, 2007)

No, Going Bananas looked sort of Ashy Yellow on my skin.  However, MAC has Chrome Yellow, Canary Yellow, and Primary Yellow Pigment (which I love).  I don't know about Canary Yellow, but the other two seem to have good color payoff.

Yes we need to set up a MAC day soon!!!  I could spend forever in that store.  It just sucks when you go there and don't have money (it's like a kid in a candy store with no money to buy).  We also have to hit up the CCO at the Premium Outlet (I hear they have some discounted MAC there).


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_I'm loving this collection as well.  I didn't really like Going Bananas either...I expected it to be a much brighter yellow, but I loved the rest.  I can't wait until I get paid on Friday!!!  I finally made it to a Pro Store and fell in love with all of their pigments...Bright Fuschia is sooo pretty, along with several other bright colors.   

* Have any of you tried Fire Spot from the Moonbathe collection?*  How does that turn out on our skin (NW45 here)?

Yay for C-Shock!!!_

 
I have Firespot and I really like it. I have received complements on it everytime I wear it. I have worn it in the crease or all over. I am a NC42-NC43.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm a NW45 and love Going Bananas on me. The MA put Going Bananas on my lid and Big T on my crease and Texture, lightly as my highlight.

Here's another one:
Lid: Going Bananas
Crease: Wondergrass
Outer C: Big Blue
Highlight: Natural Color (Texture), thin and defined

I love Firespot.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_I'm loving this collection as well.  I didn't really like Going Bananas either...I expected it to be a much brighter yellow, but I loved the rest.  I can't wait until I get paid on Friday!!!  I finally made it to a Pro Store and fell in love with all of their pigments...Bright Fuschia is sooo pretty, along with several other bright colors.   

Have any of you tried Fire Spot from the Moonbathe collection?  How does that turn out on our skin (NW45 here)?

Yay for C-Shock!!!_

 
I love firespot, but I think the pro store was out of it, I didn't see it on the display yesterday, I would try the macys at the same mall for that color. 

Hey I talked to Kevin at the pro-store and he confirmed that the new pro colors will be stocked at the store next week. It's a yellow in there called Bright Sunshine.

EDIT:
I loved Vivacious l/s and wondergrass e/s. Didn't like Big T, I'm not much of a teal person, I though it looked like that Teal from the intense pallete or waternymph.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey all!

My complexion is N9.  I get a beautiful platinum yellow finish on my brow bone with Roseblanc (included in the Strange Hybrid Collection).


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 14, 2007)

OK so I just bought Wondergrass and Big T but.... I am so afraid to wear colors so I need more suggestions like what to pair these with.  Thanks Ms. Cupcakes for the tip.  I am NC45 and these looked great on my hand but I was thinking how am I gonna wear on lid?


----------



## rosquared (Jun 14, 2007)

i like to smoke out bright colors with darker counterparts or possibly even a grey or black.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 14, 2007)

Pat Going Bananas lightly on your inner lid until you achieve/are comfortable with the color and then use Wondergrass or something a little darker for the outer v. HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_OK so I just bought Wondergrass and Big T but.... I am so afraid to wear colors so I need more suggestions like what to pair these with.  Thanks Ms. Cupcakes for the tip.  I am NC45 and these looked great on my hand but I was thinking how am I gonna wear on lid?_


----------



## lipshock (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm NC50/N9 and I received through B2M (yay):

Wondergrass
Romping
Fab and Flashy

I am on the fence about Bang on Blue.  I prefer teals/turquoise like colours instead of straight on blues (unless they're dark).  I probably won't get it.  That and Eyepopping -- already have Overgrown.  Definitely no Passionate, since I already have that.  Going Bananas I am unsure about --- I already have enough frosty yellows (spring up, rose blanc, etc).  And Big T was really dry and chalky -- not to mention similar to nightbird (?) in the Intense Eye palette from Holiday '06.

I also bought Mega and Lil' Sizzler lipgelees.  I LOVE THEM but I am probably in the minority because lipgelees don't seem to be too popular but I don't care, I love 'em.  Might go back and get the pink(ish) coloured one (is that she-boom?).

No lipsticks -- don't really wear lipsticks too often and I am content with the five or six I currently own now.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jun 14, 2007)

i was able to check out C-shock today and for the most part i was happy with it. i'm not a huge fan of mattes but i realize that being matte i could pack the color on more....i pretty much bought everything i was lemming.

E/S: Wondergrass, Romping, Bang on Blue, Big T, Eye-popping
L/S: Overrich and Blast o' Blue
Lipgelee: Lil' Sizzler

i wanted to like Going Bananas and Fab & Flashy but they were too sheer for me. i may take eye popping back b/c i also got Bitter today which i actually like better...but there's a little bit of gold in Eyepopping that makes it different so i may keep it. i also passed on on all the pink lippies b/c they either didn't fit me or i already had something similar. the rest of the lipgelees were also too sheer so i didn't get any of them. overall i think it's a great collection if you like color.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried C-Shock today and I have to admit that I really like it.  Even the little Grinch in me enjoyed it.  I ended up getting:
Big T
EyePopping
I have to say, I wasn't as impressed w/ Fab and Flashy as I thought I would be, but I am quite dissapointed in Going Banannas.  I already have Passionate so that only left Bang on Blue, Wondergrass, and Romping.  Those ones are nice colors, but... they're not quite me.  I might end up going back to get Wondergrass but the other two are out of the question for now.
I think that Firespot is wonderful (I'm a NW 43 but I'm probably getting darker) and if I want it really ORANGE then I have to use a base (anything yellow, brass like, or... orange).  But if I use it with a fairly neutral base then I get this wonderful glow so I works well either way.
It's a little too bad that it wasn't released w/ this collection!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 16, 2007)

has anyone with fairer skin tried the bang on blue yet? i ordered mine, but im hoping its not too overhwleming for my skin colour.

i just couldnt resist such a lovely blue!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I'm a NW45 and love Going Bananas on me. The MA put Going Bananas on my lid and Big T on my crease and Texture, lightly as my highlight.

Here's another one:
Lid: Going Bananas
Crease: Wondergrass
Outer C: Big Blue
Highlight: Natural Color (Texture), thin and defined

I love Firespot._

 
Hmmm - I wonder if I should put texture on my wish list then...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2007)

I got all of the eye shadows, plus a back up of Wondergrass, Bang O' Blue l/s, Pomposity l/s, and Vivacious l/s, but I forgot to even look at the lip gelees, so maybe I will give those a glance when I go back in, if they are not sold out.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 16, 2007)

I love this collection!!! I bought 6 of the e/s & 3 of the lipgelees. I did n't even bother with the l/s because I have enough l/s that I don't wear.

Here's my haul from yesterday:


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_has anyone with fairer skin tried the bang on blue yet? i ordered mine, but im hoping its not too overhwleming for my skin colour.

i just couldnt resist such a lovely blue!_

 
I think some people used it in the FOTD section.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 16, 2007)

i got all but bang on blue from C-shock lol..im doing a back to mac hopefully tomorrow to get the wondergrass and saturnal from moonbathe.. 

today i wore romping in the inner half, big t on the outer and highlighted with rose blanc i think it looked pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im finally getting into bold colors


----------



## L281173 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am feeling the Blast O' Blue Lipstick and Eyeshadow for the club scene.  I like all of the eyeshadows except the Going Bananas.  It is not vibrant enough.

The Blast O'blue Lipstick would be great as a liner for the lip with gold or silver or lavender in the middle of the lip.  That is a true party look.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I love firespot, but I think the pro store was out of it, I didn't see it on the display yesterday, I would try the macys at the same mall for that color. 

Hey I talked to Kevin at the pro-store and he confirmed that the new pro colors will be stocked at the store next week. It's a yellow in there called Bright Sunshine.

EDIT:
I loved Vivacious l/s and wondergrass e/s. Didn't like Big T, I'm not much of a teal person, I though it looked like that Teal from the intense pallete or waternymph._

 
Firespot is absolutely beautiful on NW45.  You have to try it.  I love the C-Shock Eyeshadows also except for Going Bananas.  It wasn't what I was hoping for.  I have fallen in love with Big T and Eyepopping.


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 17, 2007)

the blue lipstick actually looks really good if you put it over like a melon colored lipstick. i was looking at c-shock today and one of the MAC girls (alicia in h-ville, tn) had it on and it looked awesome.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 17, 2007)

I went to my mac nordstroms a medium black girl (ma) was wearing Go Bananas as a highlight and it was so gorgeous. She had perfect brows and this shadow really highlighted them and wasn't chalky at all, it was so pretty I got the shadow and i'm only an nc 30.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_I have Firespot and I really like it. I have received complements on it everytime I wear it. I have worn it in the crease or all over. I am a NC42-NC43._

 
I'm NC42-43 as well and I love love love Firespot. I love that the gold doesn't overwhelm the orange, so the boldness of the color still shows up on darker skin. Plus, the orange isn't too brassy/yellowy. I have also worn it in the crease and all over. 

One day I wore it with Chrome Yellow e/s. I put Chrome Yellow all over and then just dabbed Firespot in the outside corners. I wore Style on my cheeks and Moonbathe l/g (with no liner). The overall look was sunkissed, and I got a number of compliments.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 17, 2007)

I couldn't wait to try out the new colors. Today I wore:

Base: Blue Herizon liquid last liner (outer), corn shadestick (inner)
Inner half: Going Bananas
Outer half: Bang on Blue
Crease: Firespot & Rule
Liner:Reflecto Glitter pencil
Bright Coral Blush & Lil Sizzler Lipgelee


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks honeebee for posting the color combo....I gotta try it...

Thanks to KeshieShimmer! I did this look this weekend…I tried gold dusk pigment and good as gold pearlizer as brow colors – both worked well. Blacktrack fluidline for upper and lower lining.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_








MUA did this on me
going bananas, eyepoping, big T and bang on blue_

 
Today I’m wearing Bang on blue (inner eye), going bananas (eye lid), passionate (crease), carbon (outer v and lower liner). Bang on blue (lower liner).

I got all the eyeshadows ‘cept passionate (already have). Maccosmetics.com messed up my order and sent me a passionate es instead of romping – suppose to receive romping Tuesday. Hope so….

For those afraid of these bright colors, use them as “accent” colors at first until you get used to seeing the bright colors on your eyes and your skills increase. Although I’m 51, I’ve never been afraid of bright colors and can tone it up or down – whatever the occasion calls for…..As someone previously said, these colors were made for our darker skin tones – I’m NW45.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah I asked the MUA to use the C-shock colors, and he was like do you mind a bright look? Sure I don't mind!

haha


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah KeshieShimmer.....I saw that look of yours posted at either the FOTD board or Swatch board and I was like..."That's hot!!" Great look---I l plan to try that out when I get my C-Shock.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Eve's new video should be an ad for C-shock. 
How many MAC products can you spot?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdZAkgxOGY


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 19, 2007)

lol i had my boyfriend dying sayin wow look at that,,,thats mac..and thats mac too...he just shook his head and walked out the room lol


----------



## honeebee (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm totally loving this collection. I've been seeing lots of complaints about the color payoff, etc. I've haven't had any problems at all.  I stopped by MAC yesterday and picked up:

Fab & Flashy e/s (3 other counters were sold out the first 2 days)
Vivacious l/s
Prep & Prime Lash (Makes it look like i'm wearing falsies)

Yesterday I wore:

Lid: Blue Peep f/l (base), Big T
Crease: Crimsonaire s/s, Romping & Purple showers.
Liner: Blue Peep & Penned
Overprint blush
Sugar Shock Lipgelee

I would've taken a pic but my camera is on the fritz.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 19, 2007)

I bought Big T, Romping, and Bang On Blue.  I wore Romping and Bang on Blue next to each other with a little bit of mystical mist (super lightly) to transition the colors.  I got a lot of compliments on it; it had a really 80s video look to it.  I'm going back for Vivacious lipstick and Wondergrass e/s


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 19, 2007)

The color payoff is even better, and I mean bright, bright, bright, if layer the products over a Sephora's white jumbo eye pencil or the white shadestick (can't recall the name right now).  They really pop!


----------



## honeebee (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree, I really like to use fascinating e/k since its a white matte and doesn't change the finish. Overcast s/s, Frostlite f/l, White ccb are other great products.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The color payoff is even better, and I mean bright, bright, bright, if layer the products over a Sephora's white jumbo eye pencil or the white shadestick (can't recall the name right now).  They really pop!_


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I bought all of the eyeshadows because my husband told me, "yes, I like those; get al of them".  When we came home, he wanted me to mix all of them.   I used bang on blue and romping on the lid, going bananas as highlight, passionate as an outer shadow, and the teal color for waterline.  I went to a party later that day and everyone asked, "Who did your makeup?"  I also wore the blast o blue lipstick with vivacious on top us.  I am NW45.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeebee* 

 
_I agree, I really like to use fascinating e/k since its a white matte and doesn't change the finish. Overcast s/s, Frostlite f/l, White ccb are other great products._

 
I thought about getting Froslite for that purpose, but I didn't like the way it was showing through with other colors.  It changes them.  How did Blue Peep work out as a base?  I thought about getting Blue Peep and Royal Wink as bases, but I wasn't sold, so I am interested to hear how it worked for you.  Fascinating e/k is a great idea, adding that to the wish list...


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the look breakdowns of the Tambourine video in my beauty blog if you want to check out exactly what she is wearing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Eve's new video should be an ad for C-shock. 
How many MAC products can you spot?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdZAkgxOGY_


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 25, 2007)

I love C-Shock!!! Because I love alot of color....I brought all the e/s except for Hepcat...since i already had it.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 

 
_I love C-Shock!!! Because I love alot of color....I brought all the e/s except for Hepcat...since i already had it._

 

There is no Hepcat in the C-Shock.  The only repromote was Passionate.  Did you mean you didn't get Romping e/s, as it's been labeled as a "dupe" (though not really) of Hepcat e/s.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_There is no Hepcat in the C-Shock.  The only repromote was Passionate.  Did you mean you didn't get Romping e/s, as it's been labeled as a "dupe" (though not really) of Hepcat e/s._

 
Your right, it really isn't.  A best Stars N Rockets over Hepcat is the closest match, but not Hepcat alone...


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone post a pic of themselves wearing Vivacious lipstick- or give an example on how to use it? (like which lip liner or lipgloss to mix it with?)

thanks in advance.


----------

